# GTO Police



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

You can run, but you can't hide.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Texas plates...

Probably taken from someone running drugs - good for them.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Makes me sad they butchered the poor car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That made me think of these two:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Imagine a cop coming out of a donut shop and see a car speed by and he tries to start the car and the ignition key won't turn.

Or, while in pursuit he blows a tire cause of strut rub, or rear end sag, or...he goes to unlock the car and it won't cause the door actuator is not functioning, or.... he tries to open the trunk to get a needed tool and it won't open cause the trunk won't release orrrrr sitting at a traffic light and he hears someone knocking on the car repeatedly and after a bit he gets annoyed and jumps from the car to find no one there.

Imagine having only a few cruisers and all are needed and the GTO is down cause they cannot find parts for it and it will take 2 months to get some from Aussieland........ Sorry Officer Dibble, we have to lay you off until parts arrive......:willy::willy::willy::willy::willy:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Biiillllllly! Your pizza is here!










I thought this one was pretty cool until I noticed the nostrils on the hood. Are those Trak Auto glue on intakes?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I can still outrun that. Hell, they probably _added_ weight!


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

shoot if i was a coper i would much rather drive the gto then the crown vic


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

740tank said:


> shoot if i was a coper i would much rather drive the gto then the crown vic


Here the rage is Dodge Chargers, its all I see now.


----------



## SD Goat (Jan 7, 2011)

Nomad said:


> You can run, but you can't hide.


That thing is frigin SICK!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

gto judge said:


> imagine a cop coming out of a donut shop and see a car speed by and he tries to start the car and the ignition key won't turn.
> 
> Or, while in pursuit he blows a tire cause of strut rub, or rear end sag, or...he goes to unlock the car and it won't cause the door actuator is not functioning, or.... He tries to open the trunk to get a needed tool and it won't open cause the trunk won't release orrrrr sitting at a traffic light and he hears someone knocking on the car repeatedly and after a bit he gets annoyed and jumps from the car to find no one there.
> 
> Imagine having only a few cruisers and all are needed and the gto is down cause they cannot find parts for it and it will take 2 months to get some from aussieland........ Sorry officer dibble, we have to lay you off until parts arrive......:willy::willy::willy::willy::willy:


lutz..


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Imagine a cop coming out of a donut shop and see a car speed by and he tries to start the car and the ignition key won't turn.


You almost made me spit water all over my keyboard with that one! Best laugh of the day. Thanks, i needed that.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

i live in tx. my gf had one flash his lights at her randomly.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Imagine a cop coming out of a donut shop and see a car speed by and he tries to start the car and the ignition key won't turn.
> 
> Or, while in pursuit he blows a tire cause of strut rub, or rear end sag, or...he goes to unlock the car and it won't cause the door actuator is not functioning, or.... he tries to open the trunk to get a needed tool and it won't open cause the trunk won't release orrrrr sitting at a traffic light and he hears someone knocking on the car repeatedly and after a bit he gets annoyed and jumps from the car to find no one there.
> 
> Imagine having only a few cruisers and all are needed and the GTO is down cause they cannot find parts for it and it will take 2 months to get some from Aussieland........ Sorry Officer Dibble, we have to lay you off until parts arrive......:willy::willy::willy::willy::willy:


awww Judge...just couldn't help it...(it's the coffee...)
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> awww Judge...just couldn't help it...(it's the coffee...)
> Bill


Well, like it wouldn't happen. LOL Officer Dibble.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

PO PO drove z28's for a while when the LT1 and LS1 were born. What ever happened to those? Alls I can say is i wouldn't want to be chased by a Camaro or a Goat. Odds of escaping: SLIM - NONE


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I wonder how many cops will put them into telephone poles from screwing around in them like the people they stole them from...


----------

